# Beztēma >  Sveiciens svētkos!

## tornislv

Subjekts un dauc lames!

----------


## kaspich

paldies! es gan bisku pat sakautreejos no taada goda.. varbuut var teemas nosaukumu modificeet, un sveikt visus jubilejaas [kad nu katram taa pienaak]? buus arii regulaars iemesls aizmirst kaskjus  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Apsveicu  ::

----------


## r2d2

Aa, jaa teema laba. Apsveiciens Kaspicham un noveeleejums, lai arii turpmaak vinam ir tikpat liela alergija pret dumiibaam kaa liidz shim, jo sitais forums toch nebuutu tas, ja Kaspich politkorekti paklusetu un reizem nepateiktu kas ir kas.  ::

----------


## ivog

Sveiciens arī no manis  :: 
Reizēm dusma ir sanākusi par Taviem tekstiem, līdzīgi kā daudziem, bet parasti jau tajos ir liela daļa taisnības...
Priekā!

----------


## kurmucis

Daudz Laimes un labi nosvinēt!

----------


## simistors

Pievienojos sveicējiem un laba vēlētājiem !!!

----------


## Ar4

Sumināts Kaspich!

----------


## Jurkins

Lai dzīvo sveiks!

----------


## osscar

Ahoi bebra kungs  ::

----------


## Isegrim



----------


## kaspich

paldies sveiceejiem!  :: 
te vairaak neviens Kaspars nav?

----------


## Vikings

Nu ta es ar pievienojos.

----------


## ddff

Prieku, laimi, pukju vaazi, pilnu pudeli un glaazi!

ddff, iepilina Jack uz kaspich veseliibu

----------


## JDat

Nedaudz pa vēlu, bet pievienojos. Lai Kaspich elektronikā apsteidz Čertoku!

PS: būtu interesanti palasīt Kaspicha komentārus par Venta-1 satelīta elektriskajām shēmām. Domāju ka tur visbiežāk tiktu pieminēts vārds "FAIL".  :: 

Priekā!

----------


## kaspich

shodien jaasveic Vikings vaarda dienaa!!

----------


## habitbraker

Apsveicu Viking!  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Apskatījos kalendārā - Vikinga tur nav, bet lai nu būtu kā saki. Apsveicu  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Apskatījos kalendārā - jā, ir. Esi sveikts!

----------


## arnis

Es arii ar kaveejumu pievienojos sveiceejiem  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ahh, pat šeit. Paldies!  ::

----------


## JDat

Sviediens Vikingam 18 gados un cik tur vēl mēnešos klāt.  :: 

Priekā!

----------


## ansius

*+1 JDat

*lai arī tad kad sāc saņemt kartiņas ar ciparu lielāku par 21 tas neliekas feini, tad nu galvenais lai tortes ir vairāk nekā svecītes  ::

----------


## Vikings

Mnu paldies. Jau ceturtdaļgadsimts aiz muguras. Nedaudz skumji.

----------


## habitbraker

Sveiciens Elfai vaarda dienaa!!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šodien 'vainīgais' ir Arnis. Sveicam!

----------


## arnis

Pilniigi ar pukji  ::  Paldies  ::

----------


## Athlons

ahā...
šodien mūsu visu ļōti mīlētajam adminam apaļš cīpars paliekās...
nu tad sveicu kā pirmais, un visu fōruma biedru vārdā novēlu vairāk laika pievērsties projektiem, kas pašam patiešām rūp, neaizmirst pamoderēt forumu un sniegt visiem vairāk noderīgu un, galvenais, salasāmu padomu...  :: 
hurei! hurei! hurei!!!... priekā!...  ::

----------


## JDat

paldies. ir ko moderēt. atkal saradušies spamboti. pa laikam saķeru un izdzēšu.

----------


## Isegrim

Vārda dienā sveicam vecbiedru *Didzi*!

----------


## ansius

*+1* pievienojos

----------


## JDat

Daudz radiostaciju uztvert un vēl vairāk pirātiski uzraidīt ēterā.
Tam pat ir piemeklēta speciāla dziesma:

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Vārda dienā sveicam vecbiedru *Didzi*!


 Gads apkārt. Priekā!

----------


## osscar

Arī pievienojos apsveikumam !

----------


## RudeWolf

Lai raiti slejās un ilgi stāv. Antenas.

----------


## Texx

> Vārda dienā sveicam vecbiedru *Didzi*!


 Arī pievienojos.  ::  Lai viļņi labi ķeras!

----------


## Isegrim

Sveiciens topikstarterim un pārējiem, ko līdzīgi lamā!

----------


## RudeWolf

​Sumināts!

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, Tava Vārda diena atkal klāt. Lai jauka notiek!

----------


## Zigis

Elfai vārdadiena  ::

----------


## JDat

Sveiciens svētkos biedrim habitbraket! Diezgan apaļš pīrāgs sanāk! Panākumus arī turpmākajos projektos!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Sveiciens Maiklam Black! Lai veicas kolekcijas papildināšanā!

----------

